# Proper way to smoke/light AF Short Story?



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

So, last night I had my first Short Story. I wasn't quite sure how to light it though. Do you snip the end off or light it as it stands? I did cut the top off though....


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aww the newbie perfecto dilemma. Just light the nipple and you're good :wink:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

"Very Carefully."

nah, what David said is right. Just cut the end you smoke from, and light the fatter end right on the nipple. It'll open up on it's own as it burns. 

And enjoy!


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> "Very Carefully."
> 
> nah, what David said is right. Just cut the end you smoke from, and light the fatter end right on the nipple. It'll open up on it's own as it burns.
> 
> And enjoy!


See, I tried that and for some reason it didn't burn right. It also went out twice and I had to relight it. It's quite possible it's due to my RH which I have currently at 70%


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

loulax07 said:


> It's quite possible it's due to my RH which I have currently at 70%


Most likely.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep. Way to high, IMO. I smoked one that was too wet, it burned horrible, and the taste was bland and bitter. The next one I had was in my humi for about 6 months and right at 65%... it was absolutely _amazing_.

Dry box the next one for 24 hours and see how it goes.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

so, my humidors all have Xikar humidifiers with the gel beads inside which maintain 70%.... now what do i do, especially if my largest humi has so many diff sticks (CC, NC)? Do I still drop to 65 or keep all at 70 and dry box the sticks i intend to smoke?


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Find what you prefer, first of all. But I just keep everything at/around 65 and don't worry about it. Everything I've ever smoked at that level has been fine! As for the SS - remember to smoke those smaller cigars more carefully. Smaller puffs!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I love being able to light one of those "nippled" cigars with just a single match and watch the ash form in the shape of the cigar as I smoke it down.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

loulax07 said:


> so, my humidors all have Xikar humidifiers with the gel beads inside which maintain 70%.... now what do i do, especially if my largest humi has so many diff sticks (CC, NC)? Do I still drop to 65 or keep all at 70 and dry box the sticks i intend to smoke?


I'd drop everything to 65, personally. Replace the gel beads with KL.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Proper method for lighting and smoking the AF Short Story:

Step One: Purchase AF Short Story cigars.

Step Two: Obtain USPS shipping box(es) in the appropriate size for your purchase.

Step Three: Return to your computer and this thread on puff. Place your pointer over the bold-faced "Desertlifter" that is above the 56th Field Artillery Command Patch to the left of this post. Click on the "About Me" tab. Scroll down to where you will find "cigar bomb/cigar pass address."

Step Four: Write the address to the right in the address field on the USPS box, wrap the cigars, place them in the box and drop them off at the post office.

Step Five: Watch this thread to see .jpg's of your short story's being properly toasted and smoked.

Mission Accomplished. Works equally well with SS Maduros.


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Proper method for lighting and smoking the AF Short Story:
> 
> Step One: Purchase AF Short Story cigars.
> 
> ...


What great advice! I cant wait to try this when i hit 90 days. Thanks!


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

On the ones I've smoked the burn is usually not even at first but tends to correct itself. I always figured I just didn't light them well enough. By the way, I store all of my cigars at 65% with Heartfelt beads.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Null said:


> On the ones I've smoked the burn is usually not even at first but tends to correct itself. I always figured I just didn't light them well enough. By the way, I store all of my cigars at 65% with Heartfelt beads.


+1.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Engineer99 said:


> I love being able to light one of those "nippled" cigars with just a single match and watch the ash form in the shape of the cigar as I smoke it down.


I am right there with you James! Have not tried the short story but have smoked through two boxes of the 1844 #50's


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'd drop everything to 65, personally. Replace the gel beads with KL.


I agree with Derek. I keep by humi between 62-65% at all times. I find that this works well with all the sticks that I have. Also you can't go wrong with the KL. works great!


----------

